# The device cannot start Code (10)



## jim_ere (May 27, 2008)

my usb NETGEAR WG111T wifi adapter hasnt been working so i uninstalled the hardware and reinstalled but it says The device cannot start Code (10)
i did the troubleshoot and all they sed was unisntall and reinstall hardware which i already have soo can any1 help me please


----------



## PaddyN (May 2, 2008)

thats a driver issue, uninstall the USB device,
unplug and use a different port *AFTER REINSTALLING THE DRIVERS*

most usb devices require software on first..i.e. my scanner is cack and i need to install drivers, then reboot then attach scanner..


----------



## jim_ere (May 27, 2008)

that didnt work m8


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

moved you to networking


----------

